# $5.99 Rayovac Essentials 1aa



## bykfixer (Mar 16, 2017)

So tonight I found a section of flashlights in my local CVS drug store while searching out flavored water for the bride. 
The surprising thing about their line of "Essentials" was that the double A and 3 triple A were the only LED in there. The C and D models were incan. The 3x was a whopping 25 lumens while the 1aa was 19. Both brighter than the C and D models. 

Right now PhotoBucket won't let me add photos. Perhaps another day.

The 1aa is about the size of a Klarus P1A if folks remember that one. An alluminum body that is fairly thick polished chrome with mini lines nearly invisible to the eye but easily felt. Like PK's Icon Rogues for those who remember that one. Rayovac says it's anodized. It's chromed whatever the coating is. 
There is a black rubber cover in the center to aid with grip. Looks kinda cool against the nickel silver looking body. There are two rings along the body larger than the body. One at each end. 8 notches are cut out of each one. The nothes don't quite line up with each other with the head and tail cap both tightened all the way.

There is an oversized o-ring at each end where things fasten together. The LED is centered nicely and puts out a fairly bright spot and decent spill from the smooth reflector through the glass lens. A reverse clicky that momentaries once turned on causes a suprisingly good amount of very close to white beam with just a hint of blue. 

It comes with a split ring to hold the 3 links to another split ring that fastens to a key chain sized split ring. That prevents the recessed button tail cap from tailstanding. But remove it or drill a hole beside the factory hole and sideways mount the split ring and viola... 

It's more of a fore finger button to activate it since the diameter and being recessed make for less than ideal thumb uses to turn it on/off... oh and it's on or off. No strobe, no hi/lo and all that. 

I don't know that it's capabable of surviving a 12' drop onto concrete but for $6 I say again...
Even bad flashlights aint bad these days.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 17, 2017)

Try IMGUR it`s totally free and a they have some funny stuff to read, They don't publish your photo`s unless you authorize it, I use photobucket until they wanted money for more storage space.

http://imgur.com/

John.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 17, 2017)

What ever I use needs to place the photo onto my post. Not some link for folks to click on. That is why I have put up with what was once a pretty good share site. These days it has become plagued with stuff others may not be bothered with like not playing nice with my phones OS. 

Eh, I could always do a few pics as direct attachments since I shrink them to a few dozen KB before sharing. 

It's a work in progress. But in the meantime I'll be taking this light with me on the next Double A light battle royal to perform a best of the batch at 50' comparison.


PB is back up.




Here it is in package




Back of package.
Note 19 lumens for 25 meters... more like 25' useable. 




Disassembled.




Showing antiroll areas.




Obligitory white wall shot.
Note angle I aimed the light causes the off center look. It's centered and aimed correctly.


----------



## sbslider (Mar 17, 2017)

Did I read correctly, 19 lumens for 3 hours from a single AA battery? Those specs seem pretty poor for a AAA battery. Guess it makes sense, as Rayovac wants to sell more batteries. It does look tough for sure. Run it on eneloops and battery life is not such an issue.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Mar 18, 2017)

doesnt look like a bad light.


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 18, 2017)

sbslider said:


> Did I read correctly, 19 lumens for 3 hours from a single AA battery? Those specs seem pretty poor for a AAA battery. Guess it makes sense, as Rayovac wants to sell more batteries. It does look tough for sure. Run it on eneloops and battery life is not such an issue.



I'm guessing a lower quality and therefore lower efficiency boost driver, and possibly higher cutoff voltage, along with a decent drain on the alkaline chemistry could explain it? I don't imagine they'd underrate the brightness, but maybe that a little too? Mr. Fixer would have to help you there.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmm...Rayovac has a "Value Bright" lineup and a "Brite Essentials" lineup. I wonder if these are the same products sold under different names depending on the retailer.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009JCA244/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmmmm....

Other than the color of the body it looks the same. Even the packaging aside from different wording shown. 

Hmmmm... could be. 

'Essentials' go to drug stores, 'Values' go to wally worlds?


----------



## TMedina (Mar 20, 2017)

Wouldn't be the first time - if you look at the Eveready floating lantern at:

1. Lowes: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Energizer-...-Battery-Flashlight-Battery-Included/50437164
2. Home Depot: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eveready-READYFLEX-Floating-Lantern-EVFL45SH/206827212

Same product - different colors.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 20, 2017)

Need a Light? said:


> I'm guessing a lower quality and therefore lower efficiency boost driver, and possibly higher cutoff voltage, along with a decent drain on the alkaline chemistry could explain it? I don't imagine they'd underrate the brightness, but maybe that a little too? Mr. Fixer would have to help you there.



If that - based on the price tag alone, I wouldn't expect much of anything in the circuitry beyond a battery, an LED, and a resistor. 

But the numbers look good to anyone not familiar with what's available elsewhere.


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 20, 2017)

TMedina said:


> If that - based on the price tag alone, I wouldn't expect much of anything in the circuitry beyond a battery, an LED, and a resistor.
> 
> But the numbers look good to anyone not familiar with what's available elsewhere.



I thought you'd need to boost voltage to light a white led? Don't they require ~3v?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 20, 2017)

Need a Light? said:


> I thought you'd need to boost voltage to light a white led? Don't they require ~3v?



You are correct. A 2xAA can get away with direct drive on fresh batteries if the LED has a relatively low forward voltage, but you'll likely find the light getting very dim when the batteries still have a significant amount of energy left if the voltage is not boosted somewhat. A 1xAA just can't do it, so there must be a simple boost circuit in there.

What's really fascinating to me is Rayovac also has a 1xAAA penlight that apparently is not only boosted, but somewhat regulated, too. It's only 3 lumens, but it's $3 at Walmart. Evidence of regulation here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R2HSYJV8CS/?tag=cpf0b6-20

It's got a secondary optic that reportedly creates a bad imitation of a narrow inspection beam, but you should be able to remove that.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 20, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> You are correct. A 2xAA can get away with direct drive on fresh batteries if the LED has a relatively low forward voltage, but you'll likely find the light getting very dim when the batteries still have a significant amount of energy left if the voltage is not boosted somewhat. A 1xAA just can't do it, so there must be a simple boost circuit in there.
> 
> What's really fascinating to me is Rayovac also has a 1xAAA penlight that apparently is not only boosted, but somewhat regulated, too. It's only 3 lumens, but it's $3 at Walmart. Evidence of regulation here:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R2HSYJV8CS/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> ...



We have Varta in the UK it`s Rayovac by another name, Is the light in the link below the same as the one you posted, looks the same and 3lumen but you runtime is 5.5hr and mine says 15hrs ??

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PXSJU6/

John.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 20, 2017)

The link I posted actually also says 15 hours in one place, and 5.5 in another. The review that my actual link is to says that he didn't see any noticeable decline in brightness for 6.5 hours. I'm guess it can run regulated for 5.5+ hours, then falls out of regulation and slowly dims.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 20, 2017)

I'll set mine tail stand on my mantel some rainy Sunday when I'm veggin' out on old John Wayne flix or something and see what it does.


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 20, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I'll set mine tail stand on my mantel some rainy Sunday when I'm veggin' out on old John Wayne flix or something and see what it does.



My kinda guy. Cheers


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 10, 2017)

Need a Light? said:


> My kinda guy. Cheers



It wasn't rainy, nor was I vegging on the sofa but I finally resolved to check the run time.
Shocked was the reaction.

At about 2pm Sunday I set it on a mantle light up to cast a spot on the ceiling about 5' away. Well it's only 19 lumens and in my sunny den the spot wasn't pronounced enough to enter your peripherals as you went about life in the den. 

In and out every so often to check it and at 4pm the spot was eh, about the same. By 6pm it was noticeably dimmer but was still visible on the ceiling. Well tbh I forgot about it. 
Awakened at about 1am to the thought "I forgot to turn off the flashlight"... so I carried one of my 1aa jewel thief lights to the den and when I peered in, to my surprise there was still a dot on the ceiling. So I returned to bed figuring I'd check it in the morning. 

At 8am it was still putting out more light than an incan Mag Solitaire so I turned it off. 18 hours on a regular Rayovac double a battery. 

I turned it off. Let it rest a minute or so figuring the well was dry fuel wise. Hit the on button and she lit up like I had swapped in a new battery. Unbelievable. 

But I suppose when you've been making flashlights and batteries for 100+ years ya learn a thing or two along the way.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 10, 2017)

TMedina said:


> If that - based on the price tag alone, I wouldn't expect much of anything in the circuitry beyond a battery, an LED, and a resistor.
> 
> But the numbers look good to anyone not familiar with what's available elsewhere.


As others have said it has to have a boost circuit and they circuitry is dirt cheap these days there are several 1 and 2 cell LED lights on the market with boost circuits for under $3 like the Rayovac 2AA with a PR base LED bulb and the Energizer 1D varieties with either PR base bulbs or 5mm integrated LEDs or SMD LEDs. 

My issue with this light is the price and performance is too high, how does it compare with a 1AA defiant light that puts out about 50 lumens for a few dollars more? I have several 1AA cheap chinese lights that put out more light I paid under $2 for. In other words it doesn't look like a bargain if it put out about 25 to 40 lumens maybe it would be better.


----------



## TMedina (Apr 10, 2017)

Heh - "bargain" as defined by people who don't have an appreciation for what's available, or possible. 

If I didn't know any better, I'd say that wasn't too shabby. And for immediate accessibility, it's still not bad.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 10, 2017)

So when I got home from work I restarted the test. Figuring the full output would only be a few minutes or less I took a photo of the spot on the ceiling after 10 minutes because it appeared to be still at full output. 
It's been an hour now and it is still as bright as it was at the begininng of the 20 hours now. 

So for a pocket sized alluminum bodied flashlight that can be found on the juice row or similar of a drug store and had for $5.99 + tax.... I'd say the ordinary person travelling to the prescription counter and happens upon one of these lights will certainly think it's a winner when the power goes out.

Edit:
19hrs+ 2 more




Edit 2: 
I left the light on a table facing up and took my dogs for a walk after water some recently planted creeping red fescue and when I was done the light had dimmed to about the brightness of a Mag Solitaire again. So after 19 hours yesterday and 3.5 today the battery is still supplying a wee bit of fuel. I turned it off and it failed to re-light.
Unscrewed the tailcap and refastened... and again full output, but this time for a couple of minutes then back to an incan Solitaire output.




This was about 30 minutes after it dimmed. 
About sundown out on my deck so at 2am it would be plenty for an answer to the call of nature.

Edit 3:
After a couple more hours of turning off the dim light, letting it rest and turning it back on my wife said "the battery that never dies" as we made our way back inside all lit from the beam that had re-energized back to full output yet again. 

This morning I decided to stop torturing the LED that would go dim after a few minutes, but never completely go out. I had left it turned on over night and this morning it was still going. That battery is going in my "old" battery collection with a Bond, a Burgess, a Pentagon and an early Eveready.


----------



## ledpanel (Apr 29, 2017)

It looks like the old 1$ chinese AA flashlight, but chromed. Which usually are 25 lumens too. The new ones are a little bid worse, so this might be slightly better for x6 Price.


----------



## herektir (Apr 30, 2017)

Nebo sold a light exactly like that about 4 or 5 years ago. Its almost an aa sized fenix eo1 with the battery that just wont fully die, but not built near as tough.


----------

